# اريد صور لمداخل وصالات معيشة من الرخام



## abomonef (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد صور لمداخل وصالات معيشة مكونه من دورين بفاصل درج تكون من ارضيات وجدران رخام 


شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## م خالد عامر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ساقدم لك أخي الكريم بعض صور غرف الاستقبال 


































وهذة صور منوعة لبعض الديكورات


----------



## ابتسام احمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

صور غاية في الروعة زادتنا معرفة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دلناز (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور الروعة


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

